# Ps3 To Speakers



## Josh_m91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey, i was just wondering if my speakers would work with a ps3. i'm not really a computer wizz so i wouldnt know much but i've been told to get rca 3.5 for the sound ? i am buying hdmi-Dvi cable. i have LS21 Logitech speakers but as far as i am concerned i only have 1 area where i can plug speakers into my sub. as i am buying the rca for the sound i can't have the speakers and the rca in at the same time. or could i ? really stuck here would appreciate your help.
thanks in advance.

http://article.techlabs.by/img/article/7436/DSC05653.jpg


----------



## Josh_m91 (Nov 1, 2009)

anyone ? i'm fairly desperate


----------

